# platy dies



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My relatively new baby red wag platy died last night in fry delivery. She was I think too small to be pregnant but she came that way.
Was fully dilated but fry couldn't get out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear, its very common in "fancy" live-bearers.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

rip rest in peace.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I see another red wag is looking boxy as well so am hoping for a better outcome.


----------

